# Is CCW Class Required in GA?



## jfrink2

Hi All,

I've read on different areas on this site that a CCW Class is required before some states will issue a person their CCW License. Is that the same here in GA?

I found my county's permit process online (https://dklbweb.dekalbga.org/courts/probate/pistol.htm#) and the process didn't say anything about taking a CCW Class. Although I plan to take additional handgun training classes in the future I wanted to know if this was a requirement before I took a half day off work to go down to the courthouse and police station and apply for my permit, only to find out that I need to take a CCW class first.


----------



## Murdoch

Unless there's some special rule in your county (and I don't think they can do that) then no. Just go through the process at the courthouse, wait a while, and you got it!


----------



## Elmer Gantry

No class necessary. Some of us are waiting longer than others! I'm into week 6 now and getting impatient. Called the probate court and sheriff and got transferred round until I gave up and went back to work. What will you be carrying? Murdoch and I are CW9 'brothers".


----------



## jfrink2

Elmer Gantry said:


> What will you be carrying? Murdoch and I are CW9 'brothers".


Man, I would love to have a Kahr CW9 or PM9 but the price is a little much for me right now. I think I'm going to try to carry my Ruger P95 but I also plan to pick up something that's more concealable like a Bersa .380, the new Ruger LCP, Glock 26, XD9 SC, Kel-Tec PF9 or P11. So many options.

What do you guys think about those options? Also, which range do you frequent in GA?


----------



## Elmer Gantry

I've shot the G26...I like it alright. Good mag capacity but wasn't a fan of the trigger (compared to Kahr). Really, I chose against it based on the thickness (might have been different if Glock did single stack).

Shot a Kel-Tec and REALLY didn't like the trigger. Also, I wanted something I could put 1000s of rounds through reliably and comfortably. Kel-Tec didn't fit this.

I feel you on the Kahr price...that's what ended up confirming the CW9 over the PM9. Worth every penny, though.

I frequent American Classic Marksman over in Norcross due to proximity. $300 for a year and all the time I want (plus free rentals, which helped me make my decision) . Haven't really explored other range options.


----------



## jfrink2

I stopped by American Classic Marksman for the first time a few weeks back. Seems like they have a good set up there. They were telling me that they offered several classes and I also found out that the Atlanta IDPA shoots there every Wednesday. 

It's a little out of the way for me but I like the setup. I usually go to Georgia Range and Guns down in Forest Park. They have the Basic Firearms course but not much else from what I can tell. They offer one on one instruction if you want it.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Murdoch

I'm further south than you, so I can't help you on ranges.. I picked up my CW9 for just over $400. And I've had exactly 1 FTF/Malfunction over 350+ rounds, which was likely a bad primer (cheap range ammo).


----------

